# How long can yohimbine be ran for?



## 18650 (May 4, 2017)

I'm currently three weeks into my cut, I plan on cutting for another 3 weeks then assessing where I'm at. If I'm not lean enough in another 3 weeks I plan on using clenbuterol for 2 weeks in conjunction with T3 at 50mcg.

After running the clenbuterol for 2 weeks I plan on switching to yohimbine and running this alongside 50mcg of T3.

Does anybody know how long yohimbine can be ran for before it begins to lose its effectiveness? Clenbuterol is ran for 2 weeks on/2 weeks off, does yohimbine have to be cycled like this to remain effective?

I'm on a strict calorie deficit, consuming only 1500kcals a day but obviously keeping protein intake very high.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

No you can use it constantly.

https://bodymaxing.com/2017/06/21/yohimbine-fat-loss-protocol/

For anyone reading this later, the website above has now been deleted.


----------



## 18650 (May 4, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> No you can use it constantly.
> 
> https://bodymaxing.com/2017/06/21/yohimbine-fat-loss-protocol/


 Excellent, thanks Sparkey, I've been searching for an answer for days!


----------



## Quard (Oct 14, 2017)

I would use Yohimbine in combination with a Caffeine on an empty stomach. Wait 30 min and start doing cardio, low intesity, its been proven in study's that Yohimbine can target the stubborn fat areas. This works really well, but i would only do it for the last bit of fats. With a proper diet you will still lose weight. Goodluck mate, hope this helps you out!


----------

